# ID me...



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Jim (and all other plant nuts around) - I have this plant in my manueli tank for quite some time now, and it's actually the only plant that isn't doing very well...

Does anyone have a clue what species of plant this is, and what I should do to keep it alive and well?

Thanks


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

im sorry but i dont know,but i like the plant though :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, it looks sweet: that's why I want to know how to take care of it before I kill it...

I think it's some sort of anubias plant (that's what the LFS guy said, but we all know what to think of their opinion...







).
Weird thing is that the other two anubias plants (var. nana) in the same tank are doing awesome, and are growing like weeds (which is very unusual for anubias plants in the first place...)


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Hi Jonas!!!
if the root system looks like the other anubias then it must be Anubia Angustifolia.
I 'll let you know later on for sure....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Hi Jonas!!!
> if the root system looks like the other anubias then it must be Anubia Angustifolia.
> I 'll let you know later on for sure....


 It does have the same type of root structure as the other anubias plants I have - it sprouts leafs from the root system into one direction.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I am almost sure that it is Angustifollia...
check Tropica link

i have to note also that in a Dutch plant book i have it called "Lanceolata"


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The only thing for not 'loose' your plants...










I am now setting this baby up.....









4litters of CO2....for my 110g (it will last almost a year!!!!!)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Heh, "Anubias lanceolata" is the name I used as temporary name on my own website, until someone would give me a definite ID... So I guess I was right then (although using the wrong name...)
Your link says maintenance is easy - I guess I'm doing something wrong then








It sometimes gets knocked over by fish,so maybe that's the problem: there's plenty of light (grolux, as well as direct sunlight),and the layer of gravel is thick enough to root properly...

Thanks for your time, Jim









btw: that's one big CO2 mofo you got there - I think that's a bit too much for me: so far, most plants seem to do pretty well (except this one, that is): if things go wrong,I think I'd try a DIY CO2 reactor first...
Good luck with it


----------

